# Hyatt Regency Incline Village sold



## Norcal5 (Oct 30, 2021)

I wonder what that means for future access for HHS guests.  Possibly nothing good.








						Incline Village lakeside resort sells for $345 million
					

INCLINE VILLAGE, Nev. — Oracle Co-Founder Larry Ellison has purchased the Hyatt Regency Lake Tahoe Resort, Spa and Casino in Incline Village.




					www.tahoedailytribune.com


----------



## ivywag (Oct 30, 2021)

I’ve been thinking about it and don’t think that it will change our usage.  We pay quite a bit for use of the beach and pool while also using the restaurants, spa and other facilities. They would probably like to keep our revenue.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 3, 2021)

“We want to reassure our colleagues, guests, customers and community that Hyatt will continue to manage Hyatt Regency Lake Tahoe under the Hyatt Regency brand under a long-term management agreement, and there will be no business disruption with this transfer of ownership at this time,” a Hyatt spokesperson told the Tribune.

Sounds like they are not in a hurry to make changes.


----------



## Naritai (Nov 13, 2021)

"Oracle Co-Founder Larry Ellison has purchased the Hyatt Regency Lake Tahoe Resort, Spa and Casino in Incline Village."

--I'm guessing this becomes his lakefront residence whenever the current agreement expires.


----------



## boraxo (Nov 15, 2021)

I don’t think so. If you look what he did on Lanai it was to upgrade the Four Seasons property to service even more high end customers. Similarly, HR Incline has a prime location but a tired run down property. I would bet he will overhaul it and that will be the end of the cheap casino rate” rooms. Another reason to be glad I bought HHS.

As for the HR & HHS relationship I would think little will change short term as the hotel and casino benefit from revenue from HHS visitors (and the beach is big enough for everyone LOL). Also Hyatt will continue to manage the hotel in the near term. In the long run who knows.

the only other high end property in the area is the Ritz Carlton Truckee/Northstar which is ski/in ski/out butmiles from the lake.


----------

